# Best 8



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you tried any of the lines that are a half weight heavy to more easily load fast/ extra fast rods?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have an 8wt XP and am obsessed with it.  I had courtland 555 on it and could make very long casts, then switched to SA Redfish line.  The casting section of the line is much shorter, and a little heavier so it loads really really fast, and is accurate over short distance (15-30ft). I usually only make one false cast at that distance.   It loses control though when you need to make a 60ft cast.  You just cant work with the running section of the line.  I love the line though.  In the muddy marshes MS/LA, most of the casts I make are in that range.  I usually cant see them any futher away.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would try one of the "Redfish" tapers. I have the Orvis version and it works very well for the usual Lowcountry conditions. It is basically an 8.5 weight, with a short head. 
Pretty sure Rio offers something similar.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Swampfox,
Your in luck. I have the standard cross current and have casted it with a handfull of different lines. I currently have it lined with 7 wt cortland bonefish line for distance and finesse. 70 ft cast are fairly easy with this line. To get the rod loaded you have to get some line in the air which is opposite of what you want. 

I also have a new rio redfish 8wt line on another rod so I ran out in the yard and casted it with the cross current to see how it did. It lacks some of the distance that the bonefish gives however the rod loads pretty quick and it doesn't feel overlined. The redfish line will get 50- 60 ft cast out in 2 false cast which seems adequate. The new rio redfish is dual tone so you can see where the head starts which is a nice feature.

The redfish line should tolerate water temps into the low 60's but much past that and you may need to find a braided core line to keep from coiling. Maybe look at the salmon lines, I think they have a similar compacted taper and head weight to the redfish line. 

Initially I also tried the 8wt rio clouser line but the rod felt overlined. Also tried gen 3 orvis wonderline saltwater taper and it was the single worst line I have ever used. No wonder it was on sale


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also the rio grande 8wt has the compacted head to get those quick cast out, I use it on another rod and it cast like a dream with the braided core.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The Clouser is what I have been using during the winter up here. It has a 40 ft head on it. The mono tropic lines just get too damn stiff when the schools start. But like you I thought it didnt feel right for the rod. Maybe that Grande would work with a braided core.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will go cast the grand on the cross current tomorrow and let you know. You can find the grand pretty cheap on ebay just an fyi.

I know based on their description it is heavier line than standard. 38 ft head but they dont list the head weight on the box. If it over loads the rod the 7wt line may be the ticket.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just found some info. It is listed in their trout lines. I have casted big crab patterns with it and it turns them over really well. After looking at the line profile it is 294 gr on the 7wt which is equivalent to a normal 8wt. The majority of the head weight is located in the first 14 ft. which will load the rod quicker than the redfish line. 

RIO Grand
Designed for the modern, fast-action fly rod.
The RIO Grand is a full line size heavier than the industry standard, and features more weight distributed towards the front of the line to easily load faster action fly rods. The line has a short head that is easy to cast, and is built with "MaxCast" Technology, RIO's ultra-sophisticated line coating that actively repels water for higher floatation, longer casts and greater durability. The RIO Grand is the best choice of line for the modern, fast action fly rod. 


Front loaded, short head
A full line size heavier to easily load fast rod
Built with a supple, coldwater core and coating
Welded loops on both ends


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

That is sounding real good. Look foward to hearing your test results. We must have a similiar casting stroke since we both didnt like the Clouser on the CrossCurrent. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

What's the point in making a line a full weight heavier? Why not just buy the next size up? Or is this one of "purist" things that says everything needs to mach up, so the company changes labels to make people feel better? The purist crap is what drives me nuts about fly fishing and delayed me getting into it in the first place.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Since not all rod actions are the same I think they are trying to minimize the confusion. I think they believe it's easier to call it an 8 wt line for really fast rods rather than explain over or underlining to the average consumer. Up until recently I didn't pay too much attention to head weight and taper profile. After I undestood that it has made choosing line much easier.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

KnotHome  there used to be a industry standard that evrything went by as far as head wieght for the line. I could care less what they call it. But what I dont want is a heavy head slamming the water. If that didnt matter we would all just throw 12s all the time. You match your rod/line to the situation and fish you are after. If I were gonna put a 9 on my 8 I might as well sell my 10 or vise versa. Some companies are doing kinda of what you are saying. By offering rods in a class like 7/8/9 or so. And now the wieght has been blurred even more by the line companies calling what was a 10 a 8 and so on. Head wieghts in a 8 can vary by a 100 grams. Like you I think this is kinda stupid. Then the rod makers throw 5 different actions in there. You used to get a pretty accurate idea of what you were gonna end up with by the rod action, line wieght and taper. Now it takes some trial and error to find what feels best to you. Not trying to be a purist. Like in golf I want some gap between my clubs. Nobody wants to just swing the driver all day.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

If you've not yet looked into it, check out the Wulff triangle taper lines..... 
I use them on my 7,8, and 9wts and love them for close accurate casting, as well as making that sometimes needed 60+' shot. They load the fast action Xi3 very well but retain a lot of feel. 
There is a cold water version that may fit your needs well. I can tell you the tropic line is absolute pain in the a$$ when it's cold.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Monic FST Redfish taper in 8 wt. I have used it for years....and always come back after trying something else.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

My $.02 worth
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=3H41

not quit as short as the redfish taper.


----------

